# اشمعني بقة (لالالالالا مليش دعوة )



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة 
اشمعني في الثقافي عاملين مسابقة احسن موضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عاوزة المسابقة دي في القسمين اللي بحبهم
في الكتابات وفي االاجتماعيات
 يعني لما اقترحت كدة قولتولي صعب جدا  لان المواضيع الحلوة كثيرة جدا وصعب تميز الافضل 

لالالالالالالالا
انا مش مقتنعة 
سلام الرب معكم​*


----------



## vetaa (9 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه
ده اثر كليمو وجيلان يعنى

عموما فكره حلوة
بس اعتقد دونا بتثبت كل فتره
المواضيع اللى تستاهل
والفكرة كمان قوليها لدونا وفراشه وربنا يدبرها

وربنا يستر
منتشلحش انا وانتى
هههههههه
*


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
سدءينى يابنتى عملنا من دماغنا وكليمو مظبط الدنيا اهه
الموضوع ملهوش علاقة بالادارة
مشرف القسم الى عايز يعمل يعمل لان اكييد روك مش هيكون فاضى
اكيد فى مواضيع عنده اهم مستعجلة خاصة بخلاص الكثيريين وهو متابع معانا المنافسة من بعيد 
فالموضوع يتنسق مع مشرفى كل قسم*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 أبريل 2009)

طبعا اقتراحك ده انتي عاملاه عشان كل مواضيعك جميله
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال انا اقول ايه بس ... حذفوا القسم القانوني خالص :hlp:
انا مع رأي رجعا ليسوع في عمل احسن موضوع اسبوعي في قسم الكتابات​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> طبعا اقتراحك ده انتي عاملاه عشان كل مواضيعك جميله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> امال انا اقول ايه بس ... حذفوا القسم القانوني خالص :hlp:
> انا مع رأي رجعا ليسوع في عمل احسن موضوع اسبوعي في قسم الكتابات​



*ايون طبعا امل انت مفكر عاملينه للاعضاء مثلا
كويس معايا كليمو لو موضوع فاز ليا او ليه يبقى التانى هو الى مختاره بقى وسلملى عالشفافية ههههههههههههه*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون طبعا امل انت مفكر عاملينه للاعضاء مثلا
> كويس معايا كليمو لو موضوع فاز ليا او ليه يبقى التانى هو الى مختاره بقى وسلملى عالشفافية ههههههههههههه*



يمهل ولا يهمل ld:  
أل شفافيه أل  ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

_ينهارك ملون يا راجعا ليسوع انتى بتعترضى على الكوماندا (( دونا ))_
_بس خلاص معلش يا دونا سيبيهالى مش هيكون ليها اثر فى المنتدى _
_ههههههههههه_
_ربنا يسمحك يا جيلان انتى وكليمو _
_مليش دعوة بقى وانا كمان عايز اعمل استفتاء فى قسم المحزوفات_
_هههههههههههه_
_هية فكره كويسة _
_ربنا يدبر_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> طبعا اقتراحك ده انتي عاملاه عشان كل مواضيعك جميله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> امال انا اقول ايه بس ... حذفوا القسم القانوني خالص :hlp:
> انا مع رأي رجعا ليسوع في عمل احسن موضوع اسبوعي في قسم الكتابات​



*لا صدقني يا استاذ مينا 
انا مكنش قصدي علشان نفسي  وطبعا فية اللي بيكتبو احسن مني كلهم
انا قصدي روح تشجع للكتابة وتنافس شريف مشروع
مرسي يا باشا علي المشاركة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ينهارك ملون يا راجعا ليسوع انتى بتعترضى على الكوماندا (( دونا ))_
> _بس خلاص معلش يا دونا سيبيهالى مش هيكون ليها اثر فى المنتدى _
> _ههههههههههه_
> _ربنا يسمحك يا جيلان انتى وكليمو _
> ...



*اعتراض اية يا عم هتودينا ورا الشمس
دونا حبيبتي وعارفة انا قصدي اية
وانا عارفة طبعا اننا تاعبينها جدا معانا 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتها وتعبها معانا
بس لو كان ممكن يعني لو
خلاص يا جماعة انا اسفة 
خلاص احزفو الموضوع اصلي معرفش​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> سدءينى يابنتى عملنا من دماغنا وكليمو مظبط الدنيا اهه
> الموضوع ملهوش علاقة بالادارة
> مشرف القسم الى عايز يعمل يعمل لان اكييد روك مش هيكون فاضى
> ...



*لا طبعا الزعيم مش فاضي 
اللة يقويه ويعطيلة الصحة 
كفاية علية يرشد الناس الغير مسيحين ويعرفهم مين هو الالة الحي الحقيقي
ويرد علي اسئلة والشبهات والحجات الصعبة
ودونا وفراشة طبعا بنتعبهم معانا 
بس انا من حبي للقسمين دول اتمنيت ان يبقي فيهم روح وحياة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

اقتراحك معتمد على مشرفين الاقسام الى اختارتيهم يا رجعا ليسوع زى ماعمل مشرفين الثقافى
قوليلهم وشوفى ردهم 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*يلا هفتن على الزعيم وربنا يتولانى بقى ههههههه
انا من قيمة 30 أو 40 سنه كده أقترحت نفس الاقتراح على روك وكنت متحمسه جدا للموضوع ده لانه فعلا بيعمل روح منافسه جميله بين الاعضاء وعلى فكره هى مش محتاجه مجهود كبير لاننا كده كده كمشرفين متابعين لاقسامنا ولكل المواضيع اللى بتنزل فيها .
 الحقيقه هو وقتها قالى نصبر شويه وكان عنده حق لانه وقتها كان فى تحديث فى المنتدى وحاجات كتير مشغول بيها ولانى بسمع الكلام ما زلت صابره لغاية دلوقتى ههههه
لو الزعيم  ادانا اشارة   الموافقه  أنا مفيش أى مشكله عندى وكمان هشارك بمواضيعى وهفوز  طبعاااااا هههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

*يا رب يخليكي لينا يا دونا يا قمر
الجماعة خوفوني وقالولي ان دونا هتزعل منك كدة 

انا سعيدة كتير برايك ويا رب يتحقق الاقتراح دة

وطبعا انتي اكتر حد هيفوز لان كل مواضيعك عظيمة وجميلة وهادفة بجد

هي الفكرة مش مين مواضيعة تكسب ولكن روح وحياة في الاقسام وتشجيع علي التجويد في المواضيع والتنافس الشريف​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*يا حبيبتى هزعل منك ليه بس دول ناس شريرين ووقاعين  مالكيش دعوه بيهم هههههه
وبعدين انا بهذر لانه لو  نفذنا  الفكره مش هشارك طبعاااا علشان خاطر الشفافيه بتاعة جيلى 
على العموم ننتظر رأى روك ونشوووف يا قمررر*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

*ولية متشاركيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مهو هيبقي استفتاء واراء الناس هي اللي بتحكم يبقي الشفافية موجودة 

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 أبريل 2009)

ياريت 
بس يبقي فيه جانب مادي
حاكم انا داخل علي طمع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> ياريت
> بس يبقي فيه جانب مادي
> حاكم انا داخل علي طمع​



لا انت كده داخل على طمع ومش اى طمع كمان 

ده طمع طمع يعنى :t30:

حد يطلع الواد ده من هنا 
​


----------

